# قناة الكرمة علي النايل سات



## jesus_today (29 سبتمبر 2010)

سيتم بدأ بث قناة الكرمة على النايل سات يوم الخميس الموافق 30 سبتمبر 2010 الساعة السادسة مساءاً بتوقيت كاليفورنيا و الرابعة صباحاً بتوقيت القاهرة في الأحتفال الرسمي ببدأ البث. فأنتظروا كل ما هو جديد علي شاشة الكرمة فشاشة الكرمة شاشة أمينة و نظيفة.
قناة الكرمة القناة المسيحية العربية 
الأولي من أمريكا على النايل سات 
Nile Sأat. AB4 Freq : 10723 Polarity: 
Horizontal S.R. 27.5 Fec. 3/4


----------



## Coptic Adel (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*ثانكس علي الخبر الحلو ده

وربنا يزود عدد القنوات المسيحية

 لتنشر المحبة والسلام في جميع انحاء العالم
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا ع الخبر

وربنا يزيد ويبارك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أكتوبر 2010)

هشوفها

شكرا للخبر​


----------



## Coptic Adel (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*المفروض ان معاد بدء البث كان امبارح الساعة 4 الفجر

لكن لحد دلوقتي مش لاقيها علي النايل 

هل من جديد ؟؟؟
*


----------



## الفارس العجوز (1 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو التحقق من صحة تردد وقطبية قناة الكرمة على النايل سات لانها غير موجودة وتقبل تحياتى وتقديرى لمجهودكم


----------



## عادل اسحق (1 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا للخبر


----------



## mena_8_6 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

القناة منزلتش على النايل سات على التردد دة انا حاولت انزلة على الرسيفر القناة مش موجودة


----------



## menasatm (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*غير موجودة وتقبل تحياتى *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 أكتوبر 2010)

نايل سات تؤكد: قناة الكرمة لم تتعاقد معنا للبث على أقمارنا​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أكتوبر 2010)

مش موجودة على التردد دا على النايل سات 
ياريت التأكد من صحة الخبر


----------



## jesus_today (6 أكتوبر 2010)

القناة يدات بثها التجريبي علي التردد المذكور .


----------



## jesus_today (8 أكتوبر 2010)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> مش موجودة على التردد دا على النايل سات
> ياريت التأكد من صحة الخبر




الخبر صحيح والقناة تعمل الان


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

jesus_today قال:


> الخبر صحيح والقناة تعمل الان




الخبر صحيح 100% 
و هى دلوقتى بالبث التجريبى
شكرا على التعب و المجهود


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*خبر جميل
الف شكر لتعبك​*


----------

